# mdadm SpareActive event detected

## geps2

Salve a tutti. ho un server Gentoo con varie partizioni RAID software su quattro dischi (tutte RAID 1 tranne una che è RAID 5).

Da oggi ho continuamente questi messaggi in /var/log/messages:

mdadm: SpareActive event detected on md device /dev/mdX

dove X indica praticamente tutti i miei volumi.

Mi devo preoccupare? Scrivo qui perché non ho trovato documentazione in rete su questo messaggio, e non so cosa esattamente voglia dire.

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePs

----------

## noppy

hai un disco di spare ?

----------

## Kernel78

È capitato anche a me e cercando nel forum internazionale sembra sia un problema di mdadm 2.6

O mascheri la versione 2.6 o configuri il tuo logger per disporre in altro modo di quei messaggi fastidiosi.

----------

## geps2

 *noppy wrote:*   

> hai un disco di spare ?

 

No

----------

## geps2

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> È capitato anche a me e cercando nel forum internazionale sembra sia un problema di mdadm 2.6
> 
> O mascheri la versione 2.6 o configuri il tuo logger per disporre in altro modo di quei messaggi fastidiosi.

 

Ok, quindi non mi preoccupo, l'unico problema che avrò sara la crescita abnorme del file messages, finché non mi verrà voglia di configurare megli il syslog...  :Wink: 

Grazie!

----------

## Kernel78

C'è un bug aperto, se vuoi seguirlo per conoscere subito le evoluzioni della situazione...

----------

